# Outlet box covers during construction



## zevenbergen (Nov 24, 2007)

Electrical outlet box covers for protecting wires during the construction process. The covers are clear and can go on at the rough-in stage. Inspectors can see through the covers, and all of the subsequent trades love the covers. They pop off at the trim stage, and the insides of the boxes look like new. Great new product - I was able to charge $75 for offering the service on a job, and the customer was happy. I highly recommend the product.

http://www.clearcoversupply.com/Default.aspxcommend the product.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

The only thing I see with that are the roto-zips. Looks like a rocker with a rotozip could mess these up pretty good.


~Matt


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

They'd only be single use anyway....because they'll only be clear once. With mud and paint they're one use only. Buying all of those covers over and over and over again could add up to a good bit and I don't see any contractor every paying for them. They've gone without them all these years and now they're going to pay an extra $75? If you can get the GC to pay for it, go for it, otherwise I see the costs adding up faster than it looks on the surface.


----------



## zevenbergen (Nov 24, 2007)

I mainly used single covers which only cost 11 cents per cover. On the whole house my cost was only $9 and I charged $75. The homeowner was thrilled with the fact that at the end of the job the boxes looked like new inside. I really was impressed with covers.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Zeven, this sure does look like spam. Your first and only two posts and you are pushing a product, with links and all.

This is a classic spam technique: _"Hey guys. Check out this cool new thingamajig I found. I just want to pass it along"

_I truly hope you prove me wrong.


----------



## zevenbergen (Nov 24, 2007)

*speedy*

I'm not the manufacturer if that's what you mean - I just like the product.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm not trying to be a prick. It's just the approach is pretty classic.
That, and your located in the same city as the company. 

I don't want to start off on the wrong foot with you. I'm just tryin' to do my "job".


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

To me those covers look like a Rotozip would tear right through them. Also with the covers being clear, after one job that whole purpose would be defeated after a paint crew got a hold of them. 

I have been looking into these: http://www.thewireguard.com/Main.Aspx
They sent a free sample and they look pretty good. May actually buy the contractors pack and charge a fee to use them on upcoming wiring jobs. 

What do you guys use if anything?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

My supply house guy had some samples of them. They look too box specific to me. It's funny how all those companies use those Carlon blue Home Depot DIY boxes. No one I know (contractors) use them. 

I use Bradley Construction Blanks. They're cheap, they fit ANY box or mud ring and are reusable.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

chenley said:


> To me those covers look like a Rotozip would tear right through them. Also with the covers being clear, after one job that whole purpose would be defeated after a paint crew got a hold of them.
> 
> I have been looking into these: http://www.thewireguard.com/Main.Aspx
> They sent a free sample and they look pretty good. May actually buy the contractors pack and charge a fee to use them on upcoming wiring jobs.
> ...


I also received a free sample of the product. It looks good and it seems like it will handle any rotozip. It fits completely inside a box and is made out of metal. Should be able to reuse it also.


----------

